# An afternoon goose hunt



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

My older brother only gets to hunt with me, once or twice a year. So after the duck hunt this morning at Paul's Pond, I told him that I would take him on an afternoon goose hunt. Yesterday afternoon, I had been chopping a wheat field and was keeping an eye on the incoming geese. I noticed that 2 flocks came in about 4:45 and 5:00 and the rest about a half hour later. I thought that this should be a perfect setup. I told my brother that we would shoot at 2 flocks and then get the heck out of the field so the rest of the geese would not know we had been there. The first flock had a couple of lessors that were right in front of us in the backwing mode and we each dropped one. The next flock came about 10 minutes later and had about 10 honkers in it. We dropped 5 out of that flock as he was shooting an over and under. We snapped a few pictures and got the flock out of the field. Soon the field started to load up with honkers. I have very few hunters booked this month because we usually don't have any early season crops for them. But this year is sure an exception!! Here are the pictures, enjoy.




























This last picture is a flock setting into the Dropzones.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice pics,man those are some big birds...


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats! :beer: Nice pics.


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

nice pics! i like the TWO lanyards full of bands......haha one isnt enough i see.....BAMF :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That looks like a heavy fist full of geese. :beer:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice pics and those are some GIANT Canadas!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, we did it again this afternoon. I took one of my other brothers (Jay) and we pounded a few more of those huge honkers. Here are the pics:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Paul!

Awesome pics!

It was great meeting you the previous weekend at the Western Waterfowl Association Banquet!

I'll be bringing my shotgun back with me in November, and I'll give you a call soon to find out a good time to come out for the mallards!

I'm pretty sure I'll be bringing Kayte along to witness the action, as she is super excited to see what it is like to have birds swing in like that!

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!Nice big birds!!Yes that is also a ton of bands.....


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice pics man


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

NICE :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pics...and those are big birds,good job!!!


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

I thought western race Canadas were smaller than our giants,but now I'm in doubt.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

I've read that its not uncommon for the west coast greaters to reach 20 plus lbs  Any truth guide?


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

wow those are great pics. Awesome HUNT!!!


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are some nice pics you got and I am very jealous of the lanyards full of bands hanging around your neck.....very nice


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

snow said:


> I've read that its not uncommon for the west coast greaters to reach 20 plus lbs  Any truth guide?


too funny


----------

